# Baby steps: magic average WR - Taiyuan 2011



## keyan (May 21, 2011)

0.77 0.77 0.80 0.81 DNF average 0.79(333333)
You can guess who

All nine WCA delegates in China (and a results team member) were in attendence. WR for highest delegate density? Maybe? 

Also, the most awful mystery event ever. Tyson, don't try to one-up this.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 21, 2011)

I dont get it.


----------



## Owen (May 21, 2011)

It's a competition. The results haven't been posted yet. There was a WR magic average.


----------



## whauk (May 21, 2011)

what was mystery then?


----------



## keyan (May 21, 2011)

People yelling at me to go play games, forgot to say the mystery event: 

Vinegar chugging. 

Ugh.


----------



## Owen (May 21, 2011)

keyan said:


> Vinegar chugging.


 
Wow. It's can't legally get much worse than that.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 21, 2011)

Yuxuan Wang.


----------



## Vincents (May 21, 2011)

Winner of vinegar chugging goes to the one who had the foresight to bring a Miracleberry around with him/her.


----------



## Escher (May 21, 2011)

Chugxuan Wang ho ho ho


----------



## r_517 (May 22, 2011)

keyan said:


> All nine WCA delegates in China (and a results team member) were in attendence.


:O


keyan said:


> Vinegar chugging.


 i wish i could be there so i can beat every one of u


----------



## uberCuber (May 22, 2011)

vinegar yum yum


----------



## deathbypapercutz (May 22, 2011)

Vincents said:


> Winner of vinegar chugging goes to the one who had the foresight to bring a Miracleberry around with him/her.


 
that helps a lot while it's on the tongue, but it still burns the throat a bit on the way down. And if it was more than a mouthful or two, maybe an antacid would be more helpful


----------



## Forte (May 22, 2011)

lum berry


----------



## TanLaiChen (May 22, 2011)

Congraz To LR Brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ Blair (May 22, 2011)

Forte said:


> lum berry


 
This! Win!


----------

